# Hot or Not



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It seems to me that pax are quite shallow and I heavily suspect that they rate drivers based on how attractive he/she is. My proof so far is that I am of low average to average attractiveness (probably around the midpoint between the Elephant Man / "face only a mother could love" and Brad Pitt) - about a 6.0 on the 1 to 10 scale. I consequently have a mediocre driver rating of 4.76. Also, I have found that when I wear a hat to keep my bald head warm on these chilly, frosty mornings and therefore conceal the offending baldness, my rating seems to improve.

This is scientific research of great importance - please post how ugly or hot you are (1 to 10) and your Uber rating and we'll see if there is a link.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

elelegido said:


> It seems to me that pax are quite shallow and I heavily suspect that they rate drivers based on how attractive he/she is. My proof so far is that I am of low average to average attractiveness (probably around the midpoint between the Elephant Man / "face only a mother could love" and Brad Pitt) - about a 6.0 on the 1 to 10 scale. I consequently have a mediocre driver rating of 4.76. Also, I have found that when I wear a hat to keep my bald head warm on these chilly, frosty mornings and therefore conceal the offending baldness, my rating seems to improve.
> 
> This is scientific research of great importance - please post how ugly or hot you are (1 to 10) and your Uber rating and we'll see if there is a link.


Ugly old fart here in the eyes of the younger passengers and college brat crowd i drive around. Fairly attractive for someone my age .No clue what my overall 1-10 score is. Have a 4.8 rating. If it wasn't for the many "Excellent Navigation" badges I've aquired plus the "good job - smooth brakes" comments I'm sure my rating would be even lower.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I think ratings are more about the car than anything else. I have a nice car and get great ratings without really doing anything special.

I also think some riders will sometimes give low ratings because they personally are having a crappy day. Nothing you can do about that.

Bottom line, as long as your ratings are not low enough to get you deactivated, I wouldn't worry about them. I doubt the riders ever look at them.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm a terrible judge of my own appearance but I've never had a problem with the ladies, and I drive a Select car so there's that, but I'm at 4.92 and haven't gotten anything less than 5 stars in over 3 weeks.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm an old guy to a 23 year old but I have a full year of hair. back with 30-40 % gray. 

My night time ratings are better than my daytime ratings. This seems to favor your theory. 

I have more anecdotal evidence. 

I had a college girl, senior going into Medical school, last week tell me I had a cute laugh. She was sitting directly behind me and it was dark, she also referenced Mature men k owing how to satisfy a woman sexually. and.... thanked me for getting them to their destination safely and wanted me to pick them up later. Her friend, rear seat behind passenger seat kept saying oh my God ,Brianna stop it Brianna , I can't believe you BriAnna. The friend had a clear view of me. 

I had a young girl of 23 flat out not believe I am the age I am, it was dusk. she also told me I was sweet and left a comment. (I suspect she was a hooker though.. so this may or may not count ) 

3 18 year-old girls (so they claimed) gave me a one star. I picked them up at 3 in the afternoon and sunny. the same group all crammed in the back seat after opening the from the door and then shutting it. 

Finally, my wife will not make love with me during the day or at night with the lights or TV on. 

As far as I'm concerned, this is more than enough proof to confirm your theory. 


*Most of the above is true.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

elelegido said:


> It seems to me that pax are quite shallow and I heavily suspect that they rate drivers based on how attractive he/she is. My proof so far is that I am of low average to average attractiveness (probably around the midpoint between the Elephant Man / "face only a mother could love" and Brad Pitt) - about a 6.0 on the 1 to 10 scale. I consequently have a mediocre driver rating of 4.76. Also, I have found that when I wear a hat to keep my bald head warm on these chilly, frosty mornings and therefore conceal the offending baldness, my rating seems to improve.
> 
> This is scientific research of great importance - please post how ugly or hot you are (1 to 10) and your Uber rating and we'll see if there is a link.


I'm 350 pounds and 40. I have a rating of 4.9


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I'm an old guy to a 23 year old but I have a full year of hair. back with 30-40 % gray.
> 
> My night time ratings are better than my daytime ratings. This seems to favor your theory.
> 
> ...


If you Let them out of your trunk you'll get better ratings.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> I'm an old guy to a 23 year old but I have a full year of hair. back with 30-40 % gray.
> 
> My night time ratings are better than my daytime ratings. This seems to favor your theory.
> 
> ...


Proof enough for me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

senorCRV said:


> I'm 350 pounds and 40. I have a rating of 4.9


Ah, but do you have personality? Personality goes a long way.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Ah, but do you have personality? Personality goes a long way.


I fart a lot, does that count?


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

You will find that if your appearance gathers good ratings from women by themselves it will usually get you poor ratings from men with their partners.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I think it comes down to likeability. I had a 2005 car so I dont think you necessarily need a nice or particularly new car.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Yes the shallowness is real. Society will always treat those who are attractive better than those who aren't. It's a fact of life.

I would easily fit the 4/10 category and I have a 4.79 rating after 4200 trips. No deactivation warnings, serious pax complaints, nothing.

My car is a 2016 Honda Civic so I doubt it's that.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

People are people - shallow? Yes, of course! I have a 4.88 rating with just over 250 rides. I have been hit on by men (and one woman who couldn't believe I was 52 -- I do look young for my age). One guy asked me to go up to his apartment with him, several guys have asked me to go have drinks with them - of course, I turned these "invites" down. I have a compliment that states "you are a very pretty woman". To rate myself? Eh, I don't know. I'm not ugly, but I'm certainly not Marilyn Monroe either. 

I have a newer car that I try (notice I said "try") to keep spotless - I'm pretty meticulous when it comes to my car anyway. I use Lysol wipes and wipe everything down and I carry Gain scented Febreeze spray for those smelly passengers (haha) and roll the windows down to air the car out after each ride. I think pax appreciate 1) A good driver 2) A clean car 3) A driver that doesn't drive SLOW 4) A driver that has a personality. I don't really know if looks matters or not to a pax. I have been an Uber pax, and I could care less what my driver looks like. He could look like Frankenstein for all I care, as long as he gets me to my destination in one piece is all I care about.

I have noticed something, though, about being a "woman" driver. I notice that I'm watched more. What I mean by that is, there's an unfair stigma attached to be a woman driver. People think we can't drive! Well, not only can I drive just as good as any man out there, but I can also drive a stick! You'd be surprised how many of my pax are freaked out by that. They say "you're driving a stick?" And I say "yes?" One man said "I've never met a woman who could drive a stick! And you do it so well, too!" I find it quite funny.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> I'm 350 pounds and 40. I have a rating of 4.9


Next time you're in Las Vegas, you can eat at the Heart Attack Grill on Fremont Street for free.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm ridiculously good looking, and my current rating is 4.9 with three of the last four weekly ratings being 5.0. So... yup.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> the same group all crammed in the back seat after opening the from the door and then shutting it.


Lol.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

4.6* Dangit! Like I needed another kick in the egos, lol.

Perhaps I should spruce up?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> I think it comes down to likeability. I had a 2005 car so I dont think you necessarily need a nice or particularly new car.


Yes, the car has little to do with it. New/old, big/small, it doesn't seem to matter


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ubergirlzz said:


> They say "you're driving a stick?" And I say "yes?" One man said "I've never met a woman who could drive a stick! And you do it so well, too!" I find it quite funny.


That is indeed quite patronizing.

Male drivers get watched too. Of all the different pax types, we also get the "drivers' ed instructor" from time to time. The one sitting in the front seat who will lean forward to look in the pax side door mirror when you signal a lane change, or lean forward in the back seat and look behind the car to make sure there is nothing in the target lane for you to hit.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

elelegido said:


> That is indeed quite patronizing.
> 
> Male drivers get watched too. Of all the different pax types, we also get the "drivers' ed instructor" from time to time. The one sitting in the front seat who will lean forward to look in the pax side door mirror when you signal a lane change, or lean forward in the back seat and look behind the car to make sure there is nothing in the target lane for you to hit.


Geez, how annoying. Why do they do that - just being 'control freaks' or what? Nothing worse than a back-seat driver. I also don't like it when they don't want you to use Waze (which in my opinion, uses the shortest route and the route with less traffic). They'd rather you go "their way" - which is no problem, because in the end, it means more $ for me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Geez, how annoying. Why do they do that - just being 'control freaks' or what? Nothing worse than a back-seat driver. I also don't like it when they don't want you to use Waze (which in my opinion, uses the shortest route and the route with less traffic). They'd rather you go "their way" - which is no problem, because in the end, it means more $ for me.


Same here - if it's not too busy I'll humour them and follow their directions for a potentially higher fare. But if they're wasted / it's surging and I want them out then I'll do a Frank Sinatra and do it my way.

I think some are just nervous passengers in general. Then there's the shocking standards of driving of some Uber drivers; pax have no idea if any particular driver knows what they're doing or not.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

I like back seat drivers. I figure I'm probably going to get lost anyway. This way it'll be their fault


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I figure they are paying me, so have at it and direct all ya want.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> People are people - shallow? Yes, of course! I have a 4.88 rating with just over 250 rides. I have been hit on by men (and one woman who couldn't believe I was 52 -- I do look young for my age). One guy asked me to go up to his apartment with him, several guys have asked me to go have drinks with them - of course, I turned these "invites" down. I have a compliment that states "you are a very pretty woman". To rate myself? Eh, I don't know. I'm not ugly, but I'm certainly not Marilyn Monroe either.
> 
> I have a newer car that I try (notice I said "try") to keep spotless - I'm pretty meticulous when it comes to my car anyway. I use Lysol wipes and wipe everything down and I carry Gain scented Febreeze spray for those smelly passengers (haha) and roll the windows down to air the car out after each ride. I think pax appreciate 1) A good driver 2) A clean car 3) A driver that doesn't drive SLOW 4) A driver that has a personality. I don't really know if looks matters or not to a pax. I have been an Uber pax, and I could care less what my driver looks like. He could look like Frankenstein for all I care, as long as he gets me to my destination in one piece is all I care about.
> 
> I have noticed something, though, about being a "woman" driver. I notice that I'm watched more. What I mean by that is, there's an unfair stigma attached to be a woman driver. People think we can't drive! Well, not only can I drive just as good as any man out there, but I can also drive a stick! You'd be surprised how many of my pax are freaked out by that. They say "you're driving a stick?" And I say "yes?" One man said "I've never met a woman who could drive a stick! And you do it so well, too!" I find it quite funny.


This is going to sound thirsty but on a completely platonic level I need you to uber for me one day. My friends will be freaked out by a female driver driving stick for a living.


----------



## Agnok (Jan 8, 2017)

I am ridiculously hot, like, zoolander hot, and I have a 4.77. Hypothesis disproved. That's just science.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

I suspect I have had riders cancel after I pull up and they scope me out from their living room window. It has happened several times, during the day only, in Poodle Springs.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Iceagetlc said:


> This is going to sound thirsty but on a completely platonic level I need you to uber for me one day. My friends will be freaked out by a female driver driving stick for a living.


LOL!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Notch Johnson said:


> I suspect I have had riders cancel after I pull up and they scope me out from their living room window. It has happened several times, during the day only, in Poodle Springs.


Why would they do that? How dumb.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Why would they do that? How dumb.


They see that guy and say "Man, we got stuck with this dude and that crappy car? I was hoping for a lady uber driver to flirt with and a luxury car with a TV and a mini-fridge full of sodas... cancel this shiz."


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I am a short ugly dude with no muscles and a pockmarked pizza face, a skull that is thinner on one side of my face than the other, and a wild beard. My hands are always super dry, cracking and bleeding. My hands are so wrinkly they'd probably look normal on an octogenarian and I'm in my 20's. 

My pax should just be glad I wear a shirt so they don't have to be exposed to my torso.

I don't think I've ever had a woman say I was attractive. The only time I've ever been complimented on my appearance it was by a cross-dressing guy.

If all you heard was my voice, you might think I was attractive looking. I've had female passengers in the back seat that were giving a friendly conversation emit a somewhat horrified look when the trip was over and I turn on the dome light to help them find their stuff and glanced back at them.

If I had to rate myself from 1 to 10 on the looks scale for guys I'd probably give my self a 3.75 out of 10. I have a 4.74 rating.

I blame my poor ratings more on my grating personality than my looks.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> They see that guy and say "Man, we got stuck with this dude and that crappy car? I was hoping for a lady uber driver to flirt with and a luxury car with a TV and a mini-fridge full of sodas... cancel this shiz."


I guess they don't mind paying the $5 fee. lol


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Personally I am a short ugly dude with no muscles and a pockmarked pizza face, a skull that is thinner on one side of my face than the other, and a wild beard.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had a woman say I was attractive. The only time I've ever been complimented on my appearance it was by a cross-dressing guy.
> 
> ...


If that's true, that's awful. People are that shallow? You can't help what you look like. Maybe if you worked on your personality, try to be more friendly.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Agnok said:


> I am ridiculously hot, like, zoolander hot, and I have a 4.77. Hypothesis disproved. That's just science.


Damn. We cancel each other out.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> People are that shallow?


lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> lol


I didn't know ducks could laugh. The crison learns something new everyday.


----------



## Truman (Nov 27, 2016)

4.9 dress like a slob.... but people have said I'm "easy on the eyes"


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

senorCRV said:


> If you Let them out of your trunk you'll get better ratings.


Nonsense. End the trip and make them 5 star you first. I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Mt friend who drives for Uber looks like Bruce Willis in Die Hard and gets a decent amount of tips.

I tease him and call him Mcclane


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It seems to me that pax are quite shallow and I heavily suspect that they rate drivers based on how attractive he/she is. My proof so far is that I am of low average to average attractiveness (probably around the midpoint between the Elephant Man / "face only a mother could love" and Brad Pitt) - about a 6.0 on the 1 to 10 scale. I consequently have a mediocre driver rating of 4.76. Also, I have found that when I wear a hat to keep my bald head warm on these chilly, frosty mornings and therefore conceal the offending baldness, my rating seems to improve.
> 
> This is scientific research of great importance - please post how ugly or hot you are (1 to 10) and your Uber rating and we'll see if there is a link.


With uber's eventual driver-less cars, looks won't be a factor.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Ah, but do you have personality? Personality goes a long way.


Nice quote from Pulp Fiction - one of my faves.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> With uber's eventual driver-less cars, looks won't be a factor.


How much you wanna bet they accept tips then?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Nice quote from Pulp Fiction - one of my faves.


Jules had some of the best lines. Must try to use some of them while Ubering.

Pax - Hi, I'm not going far
Me:


----------

